# Diesel Space Heater



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anybody know if a diesel space heater will cause any paint reactions? I see a lot of people using the gas heaters but the diesel type is easier for me. My logic was that paraffin or diesel oil may cause an unfriendly atmosphere for prep work. I have infrared to heat the actual panels. I don't have a spray booth so the heater will be used in the same part of the unit which I actually spray. Cheers!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Diesel heaters are not a good idea with solvents
Also diesel heaters leave a greasy deposit especially when start up.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

use a diesel INDIRECT space heater and it will be perfect mate ... bit flexi hose from exhaust ..job done


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice on thanks guys


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll soon find out. Will be spraying my wheels soon with a diesel heater to heat the room. The first minute after starting they produce a lot of fumes so I will start it whilst pointing out through a door first until it gets hot enough to burn cleanly.

I'll be heating the room and wheels up first to get some heat into them, then I'll turn the heater off and wipe down the wheels before painting. Then turn the heater back on for a while to help them dry. That way I hope to reduce any diesel residue on the wheels.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> I'll soon find out. Will be spraying my wheels soon with a diesel heater to heat the room. The first minute after starting they produce a lot of fumes so I will start it whilst pointing out through a door first until it gets hot enough to burn cleanly.
> 
> I'll be heating the room and wheels up first to get some heat into them, then I'll turn the heater off and wipe down the wheels before painting. Then turn the heater back on for a while to help them dry. That way I hope to reduce any diesel residue on the wheels.


I'd avoid pointing the heater at anything your going to paint..... Better off heating the wheels up themselves with a hot air gun in my opinion. Will be quicker and easier and of course won't risk any contamination.


----------

